
Budget Airline Wow Air's Collapse Decimates Iceland’s Economy - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-22/iceland-slashes-interest-rates-to-battle-economic-downturn
======
ycombonator
This appears to be a failure on the part of policy makers to understand and
monitor what drives their economy in the near term. If they are spike in
visitors attributed to WOW air, I would think they would have contigency plans
to 'save' the airline atleast in the short term.

